# Non te la prendere



## szo

Come si traduce in francese "non te la prendere"
grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## szo

*N*e t'en fais pas? é corretto?
*G*razie

Non te la prendere se non hai superato questo esame (all'università)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Szo,

Dipende! Sarà forse più comodo per te guardare direttamente qui CLIC o qui CLIC.



Edit: In questo contesto "ne t'en fais pas" è esatto.

Désolé, DP: sur le fil !


----------



## szo

grazie matoupaschat!!


----------

